#  Ernährung >   Mehr Zwillinge durch Milch und Fleisch >

## StarBuG

Ein Artikel aus SPIEGEL Online: 
Mehr Zwillinge durch Milch und Fleisch 
Ein Baby oder gleich zwei auf einmal? Mütter, die Milch und Fleisch verzehren, haben eine fünf Mal größere Chance auf Zwillinge als Frauen mit veganer Ernährung. Verantwortlich für diesen Mehrlings-Segen ist für Fortpflanzungs-Forscher ein Wachstumsfaktor im Blut. 
Die Ernährungsgewohnheiten der Mutter sind ein Faktor, der ihre Chancen auf eine Zwillings- oder gar Mehrlings-Geburt beeinflusst. Neben der genetischen Veranlagung bestimmen Speis und Trank der Mutter die Konzentration eines Wachstumsfaktors im Blut, der wiederum für eine vermehrte Eiproduktion sorgt. Der Schlüssel dafür, so ein US-amerikanischer Forscher, liegt offenbar in tierischer Nahrung - Milch und Fleisch. 
Gary Steinmann praktiziert als Gynäkologe in Long Island und hat daher die Gelegenheit, viele schwangere Frauen zu begleiten. Solche, die ein Kind bekommen, und solche, bei denen der Kindersegen gleich im Plural auftritt. Der Doktor zählte mit und kam zu einer frappierenden Erkenntnis: 
Schwangere, die Milch und Fleisch aßen, bekamen fünf Mal häufiger Zwillinge als Frauen, die sich vegan - also frei von tierischen Produkten - ernährten. In der Fachzeitschrift "Journal of Reproductive Medicine" stellt der Arzt diese Zahlen vor. "Es ist die erste Studie, die zeigt, dass die Chance Zwillinge zu gebären, sowohl von der Vererbung als auch von der Umwelt abhängt - von Natur und Nahrung", sagt Steinmann, der am Long Island Jewish Medical Center forscht. 
Diese Ergebnisse verstärken die Hinweise darauf, dass eine Substanz über Singular oder Plural einer Schwangerschaft entscheidet, die Wissenschaftlern bereits früher als Zwillings-begünstigender Stoff aufgefallen war, ein Wachstumsfaktor, der starke Ähnlichkeit mit Insulin hat. Entsprechend der englischen Umschreibung dieses Umstands - insulin-like growth factor - nennen Wissenschaftler ihn schlicht IGF.  [Weiter lesen...]

----------


## Kultig

da kann ich eigentlich nur eins zu sagen: "Aha."

----------


## Kultig

Bekommen Veganer dann ab und an auch halbe Kinder?

----------

